# IUI questions -any thoughts?~



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi guys, i'm not sure if this is the best place to put this, but thought i would give it a shot!

I have one daughter by icsi, who is 10 months old.  Recently dh and i have started the acupuncture and supplements thing to try to increase our chances of conceiving naturally (dh had vas reversal).  when we were doing ICSI, we managed to get dh's SA from 3 to 17million in less than a month, so figured anything was worth a try.

It then dawned on me that if we get a good enough increase, we might be able to try IUI.  We have been told that dh has antibodies, but i have no idea what percentage.

has anyone had any experience of IUI with antibodies?  or does anyone know anything about them, it's something i've not been able to find much about!!

Thank you!

Sallywags


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sally I don't know the answer to your question but wanted to wish you luck! Have you tried mailing Mr G to see what he says?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

No not yet - i wanted to finish the course of acupuncture first, then get a SA for DH.  I thought if we could go armed with good results it would help!

I've definitely started responding to it already - i've only had one treatment and have been in agony ever since!!  i emailed my acupuncturist and she assures me it's normal and things 'just settling down' !!  I have never been so bloated or had such painful ovaries in the run up to AF in my life!  I am a strong responder though - and i really hope dh is too!  He is also taking lots of vitamins, eating nuts and seeds, and bless his heart went out and bought some baggy boxers last weeked. (he normally wears the snug tight boxers) and i've even got him splashing cool water on his bits after a shower!  He's been fab, bless him!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Accu is fab, I had it when on clomid & DH couldn't tell when I was due on (normally he can as I get mood swings). My AF was less painful some months too.

I was told it takes 2-3 months to reap the full benefit of the treatment. I had to stop accu when we started UI (couldn't afford both) but my BFP was about 3 months after the last lot.

I really hope it has the desired effect for both of you.

xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi sally,  just wonderd wear you go for your acupuncture i hope you dont mind me asking as i live in the portsmouth area...... i rely wish you well with your trement x you culd phone st marys and talk to karen who works under mr g she is lovely xxxxxx be lucky suzie wong


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Sallywags

Your story sounds similar to mine - we have a 6 year old daughter (born through first icsi)  have since had 4 fresh cycles - to no avail.

My dh also has antibodies unfortunately he has 100%.  We are also on the healthly living vit regime  - but only since our last icsi which was Oct last year (didn't know we could improve things until I found this site) wish I'd realised earlier might have made a difference to our cycles.

Anyway, no luck yet with a bfp - but we have improved sperm sample from 12 million to around 22 million and much improved motility, sadly no improvement with the antibodies (changed clinics and they just said the antibodie level was very high too), but on the plus side I have read on here about a natural bfp with 100% antibodies - so I guess it does only take one sperm to be free from antibodies.  As I think (correct me if I'm wrong anyone) but when they check the SA they check a proportion of the sperm ie count antibodies etc and then multiply to what it would be for the whole sample so I guess there is the chance that some sperm have no antibodies attached.

Not sure where we go from here - just keep trying for now.  Good luck if you try iui would be really interested to know how you get on as it is something we might consider.

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Suzie - the acupuncturist is called Julie Dakin and is based in birchall and haydock pharmacy in wickham. She is excellent, and really knows about fertility stuff. Her email address is (email address removed) i think - if not i will get back but i'm pretty sure that's what it is! i do know Karen - she is lovely. i think i'm putting off telling anyone there as i'm pretty sure i'm getting overexcited and actually iui will never be an option for us. However, i'm still fairly convinced that the acupuncture can only help our chances later, and maybe increase our odds of that miracle natural bfp......

CarrieAnn, as i just said i think that we are unlikely to be able to have iui, but it would be very exciting if we could. hope i'm not just kidding myself completely!!

I have removed the email address,please can you use pm to obtain the ladies email address,thanks a lot


----------

